# Do chilled out pups = chilled out dogs?



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Morris is only 7 weeks so I realise that there is still a tonne of personality and energy (!) left to grow, but he is such a relaxed cuddly puppy that I was wondering if how a puppy acts relates to how they'll be as they grow up?

I'm sure all pups and dogs have mad moments, and I'm sure exercise and lots of fun training keep them at their best and happiest, but would a chilled out puppy suggest a generally chilled out dog? All comments and experience will be interesting to hear


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

No experience with a chilled out puppy here!

But I can tell you that my crazy vizsla puppy has turned into a crazy vizsla dog! ;D I don't mean that in a terrible way ... He was a handful as a puppy And has chilled out noticeably over the last few months but he is still wild and crazy! ;D

From what I've read, it varies. Some stay consistent with their energy levels as pups and others peak later. Enjoy him!! He is a doll!


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

My Vizsla Stryker was Joe cool right from jump street, and he never lost it, he was the Frank Sinatra of Vizsla's from the cradel to the grave.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

When we picked out our Ruby, we had about 6 females to choose from. The pups were 6 weeks old at the time that we visited. There were 2 girls, the runts of the litter, that were feisty and the first pups to be at the puppy pin begging us to pick them up. When we picked them up they were nippy and very playful, but we were looking for a calmer pup. We saw one sitting up just staring at us, and picked her up. She didn't chew on us at all and was happy for just cuddles. That's the one we went with. She was the calmest out of the litter.

Now, at 13 months old she's very calm for a Vizsla. She's still nutty and has her crazy moments, but overall she's pretty chill. She doesn't require anywhere near the exercise amounts that I thought she would/that most V's do need. 

So... from my experience, a chill puppy = chill adult.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, basic temperament is pretty much consistent thru life. A hyper puppy is a hyper adult, a mellow puppy is a pretty laid back adult.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

That's great thanks! We're pretty active, and chose to get a V after lots of research and meeting friends' dogs, so we're prepared for buckets of energy. Can't wait to get him home now. Just over a week!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

We chose the calmer looking puppy at 4 weeks and picked her up at 8 weeks. She slept A LOT the first couple of weeks so it was hard to gage how busy she was truly going to be. At 6 months, Shiloh is happy to sleep the day away if that is what is going on, but she can do a 6 mile run with my ironman husband without even panting too much- and puts him to shame in terms of speed and pace. She is dust in the wind! Yesterday she caught a bird in our backyard, jumped two feet up in the air to get it. I guess what I am trying to say is- at least our Vizsla- will adjust to the current household activity, as long as there is a good mix of chill and active. They are the best dogs!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby was a very feisty pup and still is to some degrees. I probably let her get away with too much as a pup and didn't really start training till she was about 6 months old, she's a lot calmer now 
Wether or not a chilled out puppy will be a chilled out adult I guess will depend on it's environment, even the most chilled out pup will try and push the boundaries and see what it can get away with and that's where you've got to maintain discipline (in a positive way).


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Do chilled out pups equal chilled out dogs? 

That's a tricky question! Some years ago, my second former husband (bachelor #2) went to an adoption event here in southeastern Michigan -- "Meet Your Best Friend at the Zoo" -- because he wanted to adopt a puppy. He found some pups he liked, Beagle mixed with German Shepherd. He said to the adoption counselor "I want that nice, relaxed puppy over there!" 

Well, as it turned out, she was just resting at the time because she was exhausted. Mia turned out to be extremely high-energy and athletic. Hardly ever slowed down!! She is pretty elderly now, but it took many years for her to become a "calm" adult dog. So based on his experience, I'd say it's kind of a crap shoot.  LOL!

p.s. Of course, if you can spend a reasonable amount of time with the pup (more than just a few minutes) your chances of knowing are a lot better!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Haha! Oh dear! Luckily a friend with a vizsla (now 9 months old) had the same experience experience so advised to stick around for a while and try to see them through the full range of states! 

We stayed for about an hour the first time playing with the litter and trying to choose between the boys (completely impossible,they were all gorgeous) but they had just eaten and were out in the sun so we're super snooze and barely moving. We chose a big cuddly boy, then went to visit a couple of weeks later and stayed for about another hour (patient breeder!) Just playing with the pup we had chosen,and with his mum. 

Although I was nervous after the first visit as they had been so sleepy for the first visit, the second one proved he was playful but still cuddly, and his mum was lovely. She was friendly and playful and really healthy. We were lucky the breeder made it clear we were welcome any time.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

The latest piccy from the breeder came with the information that they've started calling him the gentle giant 

We pick him up in less than a week...


----------

